# Solid Brass Longines Clock ( Made In West Germany )



## marcojamie (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I inherited this brass Longines Clock made in West Germany and cannot find a clock similar to it through scouring the internet. If anyone could give me an idea to the production date and any other relevant info would be very well recieved and very grateful.

It says made in West Germany, so I know this dates it to before 1990, but that is as much as I know.

Please see link for picture.

Can I take this opportunity to thank anyone for their input and advice in advance.

Steve

http://i1288.photobu...zpsff688b45.jpg


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks Nice, Don't know anything that would help, why not try an e-mail to Longines with a picture attachment?

:lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Considering the quartz time-line I doubt it could be older than the late 1970's. I suspect it was built from 1980 to 1990, I remember getting our first quartz mantle clock in 1983, as they were becoming popular. Does the movement have a country of origin marked on it? If German then it could well have been made by Kienzle. Kienzle made a lot of quartz clock movements in the '80's.


----------



## marcojamie (Feb 5, 2013)

Firstly can I thank you all for taking the time to share your experience and knowledge, I extend my sincerest thanks.

You are spot on with the Germany, the movement reads

U.T.S. 0 12 48

0(NO) JEWELS 16 32

W-GERMANY

Please see photos

http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b497/marcojamie/longines_clock_quartz_movement_zps2333893b.jpg

http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b497/marcojamie/longines_clock1_zps8a62f4ab.jpg

I noticed while trying to find info on the clock, that it seems a lot of these movements were made in Germany... even in different branded clocks. Would the Longines movement be duplicated in even more sort of lesser branded clocks?, or would the Longines movement be distinctively Longines own?

Sorry for my little knowledge and thank you again


----------

